# help with parking light/cornering light #



## mikeyt2885 (Feb 24, 2010)

I replaced my 1995 maxima se headlights with sylvania silverstar ultra..didn't realize it would be so hard to find matching parking lights(right next to the headlights) I see that the part number for the bulb is 1157 and i'm trying to find either silverstar ultra or at least silverstar b/c right now the brightness difference looks horrible. any help! ??


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Have you tried filing off the nub on the 1157 bulb and putting it in backwards? That would make it brighter. You'd be filing down the nub closest to the glass, not the base on the bulb.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

JNCoRacer said:


> Have you tried filing off the nub on the 1157 bulb and putting it in backwards? That would make it brighter. You'd be filing down the nub closest to the glass, not the base on the bulb.


Or you can try some of the new bright LED ones.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Those work too, however I found that most of them are too big to fit in the bulb socket hole in the cornerlight.


----------

